

Charismatic tech CEOs: Who will garner media attention beyond Steve Jobs? - jeffheng

Will it be Jeff Bezos, Mark Zuckerberg, Steve Balmer, Larry Page, Dick Costolo, or someone else .....<p>Share your thoughts, Hacker News !
======
namank
None of these guys have audience interaction. Ever, as far as I know.

So, none.

Jobs is one of a kind. For now.

